# Don't Worry, I'll Protect You



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I WILL PROTECT YOU FROM THAT PTERODACTYL, MOM, DAD, I WILL NOT LET IT GET YOU EVEN IF I HAVE TO GET ON THE KITCHEN COUNTER TOP.

I think that is what our TGPR boy, Moose was thinking this afternoon. Had the back door open and out of the corner of my eye i saw a black form fly in and go into the kitchen.. Moose was napping or at least laying, in the dining and when that black form flew over him,he was up and after it in an instant...unbelievable that big boy could move so fast.. It got into the window over the sink and he was trying to climb up onto the counter to get it. Was a small female grackle. Poor thing was terrified. I got her and took her outside and released her and Moose went back to resting.

We have a yard full of grackles, including the much larger males and he pays NO ATTENTION to them at all. Nor the large ring neck and white wings doves. But that one poor little scared female came into the house and he was in protect mode big time. Gotta love that big boy who usually moves in slow motion---until he thinks we need protected from a poor female grackle, LOL

Moose on the patio with about 150 big grackles not 10 feet from him. But NONE were in HIS HOUSE.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Moose is such a special boy, so glad you have him watching out for you.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Bless him, he's such a lovely boy!.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

He looks like a gentle giant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

It flew into the kitchen. Golden rule number two:

The kitchen is sacred! Defend the all-powerful source of food things!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

He is a GREAT dog. Would you believe he only eats about 2 to 2 1/2 cups of food a day? Sophie Girl would eat more than him if we had allowed her to. God bless her, she was a typical "chow hound golden".


----------

